# New Engines and Eight-Speed Transmission for Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Q7 is the large Audi for the sporty individualist – the high-performance SUV for sport, leisure, family and business. Now Audi has made it even more powerful and efficient, with a choice of three new V6 engines and an 8-speed tiptronic transmission.
* Full Story *


----------



## aeroforce1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: New Engines and Eight-Speed Transmission for Audi Q7 ([email protected])*

I guess my question about the Q7 engine was just answered. I thought it would make sense to kill off the 3.6.
Only think that's weird is having 2 different 3.0T's. Seems like they could have just put the 300hp/300 torque that's in the current A6 and leave it at that.
Why reduce HP as the Q7 is already a pretty heavy vehicle. But I guess that leaves room to upsell the higher output version with a fancier package.
Either way, it's an improvement over the old 3.6.


----------

